

Amazon Addresses EC2 Power Outages - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2010/05/10/amazon-addresses-ec2-power-outages/

======
fierarul
Strangely enough there is no Amazon URL for this thing.

You could use their Ajax-y page on <http://status.aws.amazon.com/> and then
manually click on the error icon to see the explanation for EC2 on May 4th /
8th, or you could use their RSS (<http://status.aws.amazon.com/rss/EC2.rss> ).

------
andrewvc
I'm guessing this is what caused the Heroku outage on May 4.

